# Problème réseau VISTA/MAC OSX LEOPARD



## MAKAVELY92 (29 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour , heureux propriétaire du nouveau Macbook depuis peux, je me permet de venir solliciter votre aide pour le problème suivant.

J'ai trois machines en resaux sans fil via Livebox InventeL orange.

- 1 pc fix sous Vista
- 1 pc portable sous vista
- et le petit dernier , le macbook sous Léopard.

Aprés avoir parcouru des dizaines et dizaines de forum je me suis rendu copmpte que je n'étais pas le seul à rencontrer le problème suivant.

Le mac est repéré par les deux pc vista , mais lui ne trouve aucune machine sur le réseau.
Aprés avoir perdu une partie de mes cheveux , j'ai pu trouver une bidouille pour pourvoir acceder à mes fichiers partagés depuis le mac.

- Activer le SMB
- Se mettre sous le meme domaine que les deux pc (chez moi c'est HOME)
- Activer le partage de fichiers et d'imprimantes

Malgré tout cela, la détection n'est pas automatique. Je suis donc obligé de passer par:

Finder/Aller/Chercher serveur/ Taper l'adresse ip du pc sous la forme suivante :
SMB://192.168.1.23
J'ajoute l'adresse au favorie. Et la j'ai enfin accées au dossier partagé sur mes différents PC. Tout est bien qui fini bien vous me dirai. Et bien non. Premier truc bizarre, les PC n'aparaissent pas sous leur "nom" mais avec leurs adresse IP.
Je m'explique: Au lieu d'avoir sur la barre gauche de ma fenetre Finder le non de mon pc du type PCDEYANN, a la place s'affiche l'adresse ip du pc.C'est pas génant me dirais vous, c'est juste que ça fait un peu bricolo:rose:.

Mais le pire c'est au niveau du transfert de fichier. Je souhaite rapatrier mes musique , photo , film a partir de mon Pc. Grace a la manip ci dessous j'ai la possiblité d'aceder à ces différents dossier. Je choisi le dossier musique par exemple que je glisse sur le bureau Leopard, il calcule le temps du transfert (4 a 5 Minute )pour 15 album environ. Il m'anonce ensuite un jolie 18 h de transfert et au bout de deux minutes, tout s'arrete et un message erreur -50 apparait et le transfert de fichier s'arrete net:mouais:. 

Si quelcun pouvait me depatouiller de çe problème se serai énorme. Je vous remerci par avance pour votre aide .


----------



## daffyb (29 Octobre 2008)

l'erreur 50 vient certainement d'un nom de fichier trop long ou avec des caractères mal interprétés.
Essayes en passant par un zip (bien que j'ai des doutes sur la décompression...)


----------



## MAKAVELY92 (29 Octobre 2008)

Oki, je vais tester en rentrant chez moi ce soir  Encore merci , je te tiens au courant


----------



## DarkDestiny (29 Octobre 2008)

Je me permet de remonter ton topic puisque j'ai des problèmes identiques au tien.

Voilà que ce soit chez moi ou à mon école, mon Mac ne voit pas les ordis sous Windows !! 
J'ai cherché si est là, activer le partage SMB, et rajouter le nom de mon groupe de travail dans Réseau WINS. 
Malgrès cela ça ne marche pas, je ne peux voir les machines, obligés de se connecter directement par smb://nom-de-machine, avec un PC je veux bien mais quand il y en a une trentaine c'est une autre paire de manche.

Etant un problème assez rudimentaire je pense que certains sont à même de pouvoir m'aider je vous remercie par ailleurs grandement.


Autre chose embêtante lorsque Je partage un dossier dans "partage" il n'est pas forcément visible par le pc pour windows il faudrait que je lui autorise le partage de la totalité du DD en lecture et écriture pour qu'il puisse y accèder, ce qui est loin d'être pratique.

Merci d'avance, c'est un problème très agaçant pour moi.


----------



## bompi (29 Octobre 2008)

Avoir parcouru de nombreux fils pour ne pas s'être rendu compte qu'il fallait poster dans Internet & Réseau, c'est effectivement rageant


----------



## DarkDestiny (29 Octobre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Avoir parcouru de nombreux fils pour ne pas s'être rendu compte qu'il fallait poster dans Internet & Réseau, c'est effectivement rageant



Merci bien, mais si tu avais une idée du problème ce serait encore mieux, merci.


----------



## MAKAVELY92 (29 Octobre 2008)

Slt, merci pour le tuyau mais le nom du fichier n'y est pour rien , j'ai zipé , mis des nom à deux lettres mais rien n'y fait. Tjrs le même problème le transfert hyper lent et qui s'arrete avec erreur -51 et erreur -36

Si ça peut aider les autres , j'ai effecué les manips suivantes sans succé:

- dans les propriétés réseau j'ai entré l'adresse ip du pc dans WINS
- J'ai entiérement désactivé le parfeu sur le pc et l'antivirus... POUR éviter tout blocage; Si quelcun à une idée elle est la bien venue


----------



## DarkDestiny (29 Octobre 2008)

MAKAVELY92 a dit:


> Slt, merci pour le tuyau mais le nom du fichier n'y est pour rien , j'ai zipé , mis des nom à deux lettres mais rien n'y fait. Tjrs le même problème le transfert hyper lent et qui s'arrete avec erreur -51 et erreur -36
> 
> Si ça peut aider les autres , j'ai effecué les manips suivantes sans succé:
> 
> ...


 
Question vu que j'ai le même problème as tu VMWare ou un autre logiciel de virtualisation installé ?


----------



## MAKAVELY92 (30 Octobre 2008)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Question vu que j'ai le même problème as tu VMWare ou un autre logiciel de virtualisation installé ?


 
Non , le macBook alu est neuf, les seuls logiciels installés sont : Suite Microssoft Office et Adobe Création


----------



## ben32 (26 Novembre 2008)

J'ai a peu pret le meme probleme que vous.
J'ai parcourus des dizaine de topics sur le réseaux entre vista et macosX et rien n'y fait... j'ai toujours pas la bonne solution.

A savoir que j'arrive aussi à me connecter en passant par "pomme"K via finder et en entrant le nom de mon pc, et là je n'ai accès qu'au dossier public de vista!

Comment faire pour avoir accès à n'importe quel dossier du système? notamment "C" et mon autre partition "D"???

Les partages sur vista sont bien effectifs d'ailleurs ca fonctionne très bien entre 2 machine vista, mais via mac c'est tout simplement impossible, j'ai systématiquement une erreur du type "echec du montage d'un volume" puis code erreur 6602.

Quelqu'un aurait il une idée?

D'avance merci
B.


----------



## mymy34 (20 Janvier 2010)

DarkDestiny a dit:


> Question vu que j'ai le même problème as tu VMWare ou un autre logiciel de virtualisation installé ?



voilà moi j'ai VMWare j'ai réussi aussi à partager entre PC et Mac via SMB... c'est bien ça un partage réseau? (oui, l'informatique ... j'y comprends parfois pas grand chose ^^)
parce que j'ai VMWare et lorsque je veux convertir mon ordinateur windows existant en une machine virtuelle exécutée sur mon mac ,assistant migration PC passe son temps à chercher mon PC....
alors je me demande si mon mac (OSX leopard 10.5) et mon PC (vista) sont réellement en RESEAU.... help j'en peux plus de passer mon temps à lire des forums -_-'.........

merci d'avance


----------

